# Virtual guitar design



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Can anyone here help me with the KISEKAE Virtual Guitar Modeling System?

This is fascinating software, and I enjoy designing dream guitars. But I do not know how to save my creations as a JPEG file, so that I could print them, or show them to others on the internet.

Is it possible to do this?

Thanks a million!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

worst case scenario, you can hit shift and print screen, then open microsoft paint, change to the editing interface, and hit ctrl and "v" to paste the screen cap. then save as what you like, and you'll have it.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Font of wisdom*

Suttree, you never cease to amaze me!...it works!!

Thanks a million!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hey cool, glad to be of service. check this out, it's supposed to be a free online version of photoshop (i haven't used it at all though, so no promises)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That's a fun site to mess around with--I've tried serious combinations--and not so serious ones--like this-










Although I do wonder how that would sound.

You can also mess around--with some different options-here, from the people at Jackson


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*How do you get your image saved to Photobucket?*

Thanks for the link to Jackson. Sorry I am slow to catch on...how did you get this image saved so you could upload to Photobucket?

Thanks a million!


----------



## Joel Rainville (Apr 21, 2008)

I love to play with KISEKAE, but my favortie Virtual Guitar Builder these days is the "Dressing Room" over at http://www.offsetguitars.com/. It lets you customize Jazzmasters and Jaguars, and is a bit more photorealistic than KISEKAE :




























You need to register on the forums before you can access the Dressing Room. Well worth it IMHO.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Another guitar forum!*

I also joined Ultimate Guitar Forum in Europe this morning...

Thanks a million!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> Thanks for the link to Jackson. Sorry I am slow to catch on...how did you get this image saved so you could upload to Photobucket?
> 
> Thanks a million!


Oh, sorry. I meant to post that.

I do a screen print--using the "print screen" key. Then I paste it into paint and crop it and save it as a png. (jpegs & gifs will distort the image--pngs use a little more memory--but it's worth it.) That should work with other programs as well.


----------

